

You never think you'll have to do CPR, until you have to do it - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/you-never-think-youll-have-to-do-cpr.html

======
dctoedt
Best takeaway: "... compressing his chest to the rhythm of the Bee Gees'
Staying Alive with the phone operator counting along with me. No, I'm not
being funny. The rhythm of that song is ideal for CPR."

